# 66 GTO engine detail need help



## canso (Dec 23, 2006)

I have a 66 GTO with a 68 400 block and intake. I have the correct Rochester carb for a 68 GTO on it also. I know the 66 came with a carter but I choose to run the Rochester. I would like to find some really detailed 66 gto engine pics so I can run vac lines/fuel line etc. as close to the 66 as they were originally. Also I bought a new bracket the the heater hose rests against on the 66 on the passengers side I need to know what color that was to be originally. I also bought the wire holder bracket that runs along the drivers side valve cover and I need to know what color to paint that also. First time to use this forum. Thanks for the help. Canso


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I've seen the brackets painted 60% gloss, high gloss and aluminum. I believe they were 60% gloss (semi-gloss) from the factory, here are several engine compartment pics from 66 GTOs. 







​


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

randy i cant c any of your pics here


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Ultimate does not allow hot linking, they should work now.


----------

